# Autotrail Savanah 2011



## Toekneebee (Jan 10, 2016)

Autotrail Savanah 2011 4 berth

I know it's a strange question but do the front seats (passenger and drivers) turn 360 degrees (it's the Savana with the bench seats facing each other)
I am on the points of buying this model and tried to turn the seats full circle but found it impossible. The brochures says they do, but there doesn't seem to be enough room and only turn about 30% "confused"


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Toekneebee said:


> Autotrail Savanah 2011 4 berth
> 
> I know it's a strange question but do the front seats (passenger and drivers) turn 360 degrees (it's the Savana with the bench seats facing each other)
> I am on the points of buying this model and tried to turn the seats full circle but found it impossible. The brochures says they do, but there doesn't seem to be enough room and only turn about 30% "confused"


Not quite sure why you would want to turn them 360 degrees, surely a maximum of 180 would suffice.

The seats on our Dakota will turn 180 to left and right but it does involve an element of sliding the seat back and forth on the runners as you are doing it.

If you do turn them 180 degrees then you can't sit on them as there is not enough clearance between the seat and the end of the bench seat. Normally ours are turned about 135 degrees which allows you to sit with your legs in the aisle between the bench seats. The drivers seat is a little bit more restricted because of the steering wheel but 135 degrees can just about be achieved.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Its the same with our Mohawk and most other motorhomes with side facing benches I would think. You can turn them 180 deg but need to slide them back and forth a bit to do so.

Trevor


----------

